# Can this be welded? Auger, single stage



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

See the attached pictures. I realize this is from an inexpensive single stage MTD type, however, everything is in great shape. The auger is as well. It has very little rust on it. It looks to me like the weld just broke. 

I am pretty handy but I have never welded before. I have buddy who has, but I wanted some professional opinions from the experts here before I take it to him. 

Thanks.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

It can definitely be welded, just make sure that it is as centered as possible before welding it.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes. Definitely can be. Clean up the joint with a wire wheel ,line up the parts as straight as you can. A wire feed welder will do the best job.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Is this a bearing that got frozen and spun?


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

No, bearings look good and spin smooth. My guess is something was hit or just a poor weld to start out with.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

By the looks of the break it should fit back into its hole like a puzzle piece. Easy repair.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

Yep, that is my thinking as well. I'll clean it up and give it to my friend. He will have a guy in the shop at his work weld it. I think it should be as good as new.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

IMHO, The big thing is to make sure you tack it in two or three places and them add some bead but don't try to run it all in one go. It's a matter of spreading out the head so it doesn't change position/warp from too much heat in one area or on one side. When it's made at the factory they likely had it in a jig that held it's position and you can make a nice clean looking once piece weld but as a repair that normally doesn't work so well.
So it may not be pretty but it should hold well and last the life of the machine.


----------

